
Sidewalk Labs unveils its vision for Quayside Toronto - oshoma
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/toronto/sidewalk-labs-master-plan-1.4789279
======
oshoma
Docs including an image gallery of mockups here
[https://sidewalktoronto.ca/documents/](https://sidewalktoronto.ca/documents/)

